# So helplessy ugly! -pics-



## Shanelle (Mar 1, 2007)

> So I made a thread about a month ago about dying my black hair a light brown. Well I finally did that and it turned out soooo horrible. It was a disaster to begin with, first she stripped my hair then dyed it and added "blond" highlights at the same time. So when she drys it [and the proceeds to straighten it after all that :sleepyhead:] we see there's splotches of black every where and the higlights are orange. So she bleaches it AGAIN and then re dyes it. Now it's an splochty red color all over, but the roots are wayy lighter so she re dyes the roots.





> So basically I end up with bright orange roots [the top of my head] with red hair streaked with bright orange and brown with patches of bright blond everywhere. Plus the second time she bleached it I told her it was burning the top of my head and shes like "oh that's normal" but it didn't hurt that bad the first time she bleached it so I knew something was wrong. I ended up with this huge burnt patch right above my forhead and it's bright red [raw skin] with puss. [Yuck I know] To top it off I had to pay $250 and I was embarrased to walk out into the mall like that. I cried so much and didn't go to work today. It's so frizzy and gross. :scared:





> Pics: Click





>





> You can see how splotchy it is [although it's soo much worse in real life] the bright brown red in the middle is actually orange and the rest is red..





>





> Again the really light parts are actually bright orange..





>





> Splotchyness at the top and bright blondy roots..





>





> This one shows the true orange/blond of my hair plus the burnt patch. [Top right]





> How I wish I can go back in time and have my healthy black hair back.


----------



## Tini (Mar 1, 2007)

Awww i am so sorry for what happened!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope things get better and if you have any questions feel free to ask! I have damaged my hair before and trying to grow it out myself and it is so much better than before! I did see a specialist from phyto. And they examined my scalp and hair to see how damaged it really was. My scalp was still healthy and i can't use any chemicals on my hair for 6 months! I am living with my grey for now! Well I feel for you and hope you recovery from this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tini


----------



## FearlessBunny (Mar 1, 2007)

OK I'd complain to everyone and anyone with that salon if I were you. There is no way that you should have to pay so much money for what they did to you. I still can't get over the fact that she ignored you when you said it was burning. You should definitely march right back up there and demand your money back.

AS for your hair..... well take care of that wound first and then you might want to go see a professional who specializes in color correction to see what's possible.

I hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## Jobunny (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh my god I'm so sorry that happened to you...or more like I'm sorry that that woman happened to you! That's a shocker and Ican't believe she charged so much and all the burning and everything! Definitely definitely go back and ask to speak to the highest in charge, like the manager or whatever - show them the damage that has been done - the unevenness, the damaged hair and especially the burn. I'm sure there is some type of legal action you can take - I know that here in New Zealand that if the service you paid for is not up to standard then you are entitled to a refund and/or the business must make an effort to rectify the situation.

Definitely go back and stand your ground - hopefully one of the other workers in the salon will see what a truly terrible, not to mention dangerous, thing was done to your hair, and will be able to help. I think trying to get your $$$ back is safer for you than for them to re-do your hair!

Let us know how you get on, all our thoughts are with you :smile: I still can't believe she bleached/re-bleached/dyed/re-dyed your hair to the extent of you actually getting a burn :10: And you TOLD her so it's gross negligence on her part if you ask me.

Good luck! :7dh:

:hugss:


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 1, 2007)

that sucks bad.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 1, 2007)

hi shanelle!u're not alone hun!i dyed my medium brown hair into blue black few dayz back n guess wad?everyone is asking if im wearing a wig!!how dissapointing!!!!!! the color is too dark n thick.I used to have healthy black hair n i did brown highlights 5 months back.Since the highlights are going off, i thought of coloring back to black, thinking i wud get my normal hair color back.Now im washing everyday hoping the black will evetually fade out

Really regretting over it...too late!!!!

i think u should go back to the salon where u did your hair n ask them to redo it for u.


----------



## monniej (Mar 1, 2007)

oh shanelle, i'm so sorry about what happened. puss? my goodness! maybe you should try to get some type of refund. i just can't believe that she actually expected you to pay for such a horrible job. please take care of your scalp before doing anything else to your hair! orange hair is better than no hair at all! let us know what you decide!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 1, 2007)

Agreed! I've damaged my hair to what I felt was beyond repair! Luckily, it's healthier than it's been in ages! I'd definitely go back to the salon and complain! Show them the damage that's been done!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 1, 2007)

If she ruined you hair you shouldn't have had to pay, i am really sorry this happened to you, but i wouldn't have paid for that! on top of that she caused an injury on you too, so definitely, i wouldn't have paid for it.

I would recomend you go and see a specialist on color correction as well, and see what they say about it.

Don't feel depressed, there is a solution for everything, for now i'd say, let you hair breathe, get a dry hair treatment, and another thing you can do along with this is cut the ends of your hair every now and then, this will stimulate your hair growth as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had a hair disaster more than a year ago, ( cause i bleached my own hair! ) turned out the same as yours and i had nothing left to do but to take better care of it afterwards, and that is what i did.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Mar 1, 2007)

$250.00??? I would be standing in that salon waiting on a refund or a redo.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 1, 2007)

If you go back into the salon and ask for the manager, then you show her the top of your head in front of other customers, I GUARANTEE you will get your money back quickly because they don't want their reputation being damaged.

Please go back and let the manager/owner see what happened to you, this can prevent the same thing from happening to some other poor soul. I am so sorry for what she put you through. (((HUGS)))


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 1, 2007)

That sucks but just dye your hair medium brown if you want to cover it.


----------



## LilDee (Mar 1, 2007)

I agree! That really sucks and I'm so sorry it happened to you... go get your money back


----------



## natalierb (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I would definitely get my money back if I were you! Don't worry, your hair is fixable. Go back to that horrid salon and make a scene!


----------



## KatJ (Mar 2, 2007)

What kinda stylist does that? I agree with everybody, go back and get your money back, and tell them that when your scalp heals up you want someone else there to fix it for free.


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks ladies, but my mom already went with me and they said they couldn't refund my money, but in 6 weeks they can re color it for free. :icon_roll And when mom asked if we could have something saying that, he said "I own the place and my word is good enough." He even tried telling me it looked good! And the lady at the front desk was soo rude.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Mar 2, 2007)

That's totally unacceptable. The way you were treated is unacceptable. I wouldn't just let it go if I were you. IF you plan on taking legal action take as many pictures as you can to document what they did, especially that spot where they burned you.


----------



## Guenevere (Mar 2, 2007)

What a slime bag! I say "POO" to that!!!! If someone had told me I couldn't get a refund or even the free visit in writing I'd stand outside the shop on busy days telling all the people walking in and by that I got my hair done by them and ask if they want a closer look!!!!!!! :moa:


----------



## niksaki (Mar 2, 2007)

oh wow! you know i would be complaining to someone 'higher' up? they have actually not only damaged your self esteem BUT your scalp is burnt! im not saying sue them or anything but i would be seeking professional advice to see if you are able to get your money back at least! and let them scum bags know they cant get away with that crap.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Mar 2, 2007)

This thing about that is she said that the guy she spoke to was the owner. How do you get any higher then that?


----------



## LilDee (Mar 2, 2007)

uhhmm newspaper/media  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## niksaki (Mar 2, 2007)

exactly! or places that handle unfair trading etc? not sure what they are called but ha ha thing is there is always someone higher up that you can complain to.


----------



## Guenevere (Mar 2, 2007)

I believe it would be the better business bureau. I think that's a good idea!! ESPECIALLY if they burnt you like they did!


----------



## dolphin11211 (Mar 3, 2007)

omg definatly go back to the salon and get ur money back, if not then u should sue her for ur head wound  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> a year ago my friend and i went in a hair show and i have naturally auburn hair and hes like we're gonna dye u blonde but they didnt even bleach it they just pu this dye in ... it turned bright orange and then the next day he cut it but he made the top layer maybe three inches long and the rest was at my shoulders i cried for the whole day and not just cried i CRIED ... my friend told me that when i left he said to the audience " im pretty hungover... you shoulda seen the girls hair i did this morning! " as in me!!! grrrr i was sooo mad and still am even tho its grown back and been redyed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FearlessBunny (Mar 3, 2007)

I was wondering if the BBB would handle something like that. It wouldn't be a bad idea to go there.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 3, 2007)

Federal Trade Commission Home might be a good starting point.


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you soooo much for all the help ladies!

Im definitely going to see if there's anything I can do.

I just got a hair cut today and now my hair is real short.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 5, 2007)

That is total and utter BS! I would have went in there and DEMANDED my money back or threatened to sue if they did not comply. They owe you the money back or to pay for you to see a color correction specialist at another salon. I would be furious!

This last time I had my hair done, I dyed it darker and then noticed after I got home that some of the blonde was still showing, so I went back and politely complained. They fixed it for me, no charge and I was very happy.


----------



## beautydiva (Mar 23, 2007)

feel so sorry 4 ya


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 23, 2007)

you need to go and DEFINATELY get a refund. and if they dont give it to you i would cause a scene in front of the other customers and definately show off your burnt forehead! because they dont want their customers thinking they go around injuring people! that's so sad! i'm really particular about my hair and i know i'd be so upset if that happened to me! i'm sorry!


----------



## olsonhoyt (Mar 23, 2007)

I would be looking for a refund


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 23, 2007)

REFUND!!!! You def need to get one of those. They did a horrible job and everything. Sorry to hear that but hopefully you can get that fixed.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 23, 2007)

that sucks !!! you don't look ugly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i'll definitely go to the salon and ask for my money back. i'd also go to a specialist that can help you with your hair. good luck !


----------



## Helen Claire (Mar 25, 2007)

Out of curiosity was this an Aveda salon? A similar thing happened to me there. To make a long story short, I spent more than 3 hours in the chair &amp; was charged almost $300 for pink straw with blonde highlights. I'm convinced that the only reason they dared to charge me so much for their screw ups (and be so completely rude and condescending) was because I was 17 when it happened.

It's horrible when professionals think they can take advantage of younger customers (I'm assuming you're about my age btw ; ) ) and that it doesn't count as bad service because we "don't have money to spend." I very much hope that the salon can make it up to you somehow or refund your money and that your scalp heals soon! I'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh, there woulda been a ass whoopin up in that salon. And you paid for that?! Shooo, nuh-uhn. She'd give me my money back, or I'd be out in front of that salon every morning with *big* before and after pics.


----------



## katnahat (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow! I would sue them just on principle. Sounds like they are trying to pull one on you. If they refused to put it in writing they might "forget who you are" in 6 weeks. Something just sounds wrong about all of it. I hope they honor their word and help you!!!


----------



## CubNan (Mar 28, 2007)

Is there an agency in Canada that regulates hair salons? We have the Better Business Bureau. Also, consider going to the dr. to have that sore checked out. Have him write a note about it and take it back to the store owner. Use it to threathen. I wouldn't trust them to re-dye my hair after all the hassle. He pays cents for that hair color. You should get your money back.


----------



## han (Mar 28, 2007)

you can complain to the better business bureau and call the state board of cosmetology.. send them a pic of your hair.. i had a bad hair cut few years back and went in and demanded my money back i was a b*** about it and i got all my money back. do not let them try to even correct your hair. go some where else.


----------



## LeynaBanana (Mar 28, 2007)

You should have complained to her right there. $250? that's a little too much when she was the one that messed up your hair. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## sweetstax3 (Apr 2, 2007)

omg, i had the similar experience before from some cheap hair salon that's own by some korean ladies. i've always thought asian, especially korean are good at doing hair simply looking at all the pictures of the asian celebrities. i was so wrong. i only asked to dye my dark brown hair to a medium caramel brown shade..and my hair ended up blonde, platinum blonde! then the lady grabbed another hairdye to pour over my hair and left it under the steamer for another 20 minutes. washed and blow dried, then my hair turned orange. so she grabbed another hair dye, made me sit under the steamer for another good 30 minutes, washed and dried again, my hair then turned to a weird purple-ish, reddish, brown with orange streaks. i don't know how in the hell did she made my hair changes from so many different colors yet none of them seem to be the caramel brown that i asked for. grrrr...my scalp was brutally burnt with giant flakes. i felt so bad for my virgin dark brown hair &gt;.&lt;


----------



## farris2 (Apr 4, 2007)

I would report them to the BBB,and possibly the state board


----------



## mishmosh (Apr 4, 2007)

I would report them. You should have refused to pay for it.


----------



## dsbeautique (Apr 7, 2007)

I cant believe that. That is terrible you should definitely get a complaint in!! For the meantime until u get something sorted for your hair use deep conditioning treatments to try and make your hair soft again and i would use an antiseptic cream on the part of your head that is burt and red.

I cannot believe they would do that to your hair make you pay and let you walk out as if nothing was wrong! that angers me so much, i would demand a full refund and some extra for what theyve put you through and if they offer to sort it out for you i would refuse and get yourself to another hair dresser!

Hope you get this sorted hunni.


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 7, 2007)

Demand your money back and still make sure you report that shop to the Federal Trade Commission Home


----------



## sadiesparkle (Apr 7, 2007)

You need to do something sweetheart, they simply must not be allowed to get away with it. How many other people have they done this to I wonder.

Get a doctors note, Take dozens of very clear pictures, document it very well. You could sue the over this I think. They owe you your money back, not just some crappy promise that they probably won't even keep - and for that matter some kind of compensation.

I like the local press idea. I'd definately go for that!!!

xxx


----------



## DeadBeauty (Dec 14, 2007)

You need to go ahead and tell the manaer, get repayed and after a while, maybe try to get it done at a diffrient salon due to diffrient choices and stylists.


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 14, 2007)

I agree with Nury, you should not have to pay for being miserable!!!! I would have walked out of there flipping her off and tell her to pay herself.... probably.


----------



## speedy (Dec 15, 2007)

That's disgusting, I'm so sorry this happened to you, and I agree, you definitely need to do something about it.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh boy! I'm so sorry. I can't believe this lady is doing hair! I'm hoping that if you do file a complaint they'll do something about it but if they managed to hire her then I'm sure they're not going to do much about it. Again, I'm sorry that happened, hopefully, you can find someone who actually knows what they're doing. Good luck!


----------



## love2482 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, this thread is a year old! I bet her hair has grown out by now!


----------

